# Myrtle beach piers



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

anyone hear of any reports of any fish being caught off the piers in the myrtle beach area yet?


----------



## TwinWagoneer (Sep 10, 2001)

Just starting this weekend. Few flounder being caught 17 inches the bigest so far off springmaid. Will be fishing cherry grove,apache & springmaid this season.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info... May head to J mercer pier or longbeach pier in NC this week just to get a line wet... heard reports of some nice sized albacore being caught and big croakers...  


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------

